# Recomended power supply for G scale



## toolmandan5588 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok As of yesterday i am now what you can call a G scale collector since my Uncle just gave me one of his collections. a MTH NY Central. What power supply should i use for this train not to sure how big of a lay out I am going to build so will probably need something that can handle a good size lay out. and does anyone know if the Engine is AC or DC? either way recommend a transformer for both please.

Thanks

DAN


----------



## toolmandan5588 (Nov 29, 2010)

let me clarify its a Gauge 1 if that matters?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello,

If you have any O guage trains, Ac will work fine that powers them or I would reccommend a bridgewerks DC power supply for the MTH stuff.

I have a TDR 25 and its a Awsome power pack but costs $

You can get a smaller Bridgewerks if you are only going to run this Loco









Welcome to the forum

p.s. MTH will run on AC or DC..........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

From the conversation we had on the chat, where you may wind up with 3 loops for 3 trains, indoors, and 15 by 30 or so... I would personally think you want to take Nick's advice, 20-25 amps. 

Best recommendation, get in touch with Raymond Manley and do whatever he tells you to do. 

Greg


----------

